# Where Is The Best Place To Take The Family On A Fishing Trip?



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

If I Were To Take The Entire Family With Me On A Fishing Trip, What Would You Guys Recommend?---i Have Been To Rice Lake In Canada Yrs Ago, And Loved It Every Time I Went, But Havent Heard Anything About That Lake In Yrs Now...any Thoughts Or Rec. Would Be Greatly Appreciated...thanksa Lot---



Tony


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would have to say a remote place in canada or the boundary waters, but that can make for an expensive vaction for a family!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I think a house boat on lake of the woods would be great for a family fishing vacation. If your family really likes the outdoors and likes to camp the BWCA would be good also.


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

If the kids were older, I'd consider a trip to Yellowstone and spend time fly fishing some of the local waters for trout. I take a trip there every summer for 2 weeks. The fishing is incredible and the scenery is better yet. Many other things for the family to do. Doesn't have to be real expensive (especially if you like to camp). The park licenses are very reasonable. This is a trip that the family will not easily forget. Getting there is the big deal. I'd also recommend Santee Cooper in S.C. if you'd rather go for big bass and catfish. Enjoy your trip wherever you decide to go.


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

I have been going to Rice Lake for 8 years in a row. It is still the same as it used to be. Plenty of pan fish, and bass with a few eyes. Depending on the age of the kids they will love catching pan fish. We were going at the end of July but changed it last year to the end of Sept. Plenty of fisherman during the summer. Last year in the fall I don't think we saw more than 20 boats all week. There is a couple of good web sites that have lodging info. Just do a web search. 
If you would like to know more in depth info on Rice drop me a PM.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I think the best place that is 2 1/2hrs from my house is Presque Isle Bay. The park has about 9 miles of beachfront on the peninsula. The beaches are very nice and sandy, much like the ocean. The Presque Isle Parks people dig up and transport TONS of sand to make their beaches nice for everyone. There are also around 15-20 miles of paved walking/biking trails. There are nature trails on the peninsula that are more secluded. There are plenty of small ponds that are fishable (from what I hear) by kids. There are 2 water parks, one right next to Presque Isle Bay entrance. There is camping (www.sarascampground.com) right on the beach if that's your thing. There are about 8 ramps nearby if you want to take your boat and fish in the bay or main lake. There are plenty of other family things to do in Erie, PA. This place isn't very crowded on most weekdays and during weekends it does get busy but the waters aren't very crowded. I can't say enough about it... I've taken 2 people up there for their first time this year and both say they want to take their families up for vacation and both also have been back to fish it several times for the top class smallmouth and largemouth fishing in the bay. 

*Warning, the Sara's Campground gets packed on weekends and can be pretty noisy. It is very close( walking distance to presque isle park) but its very busy. It is also no reservations and if you don't get their early you might not find a real good spot. Also there are no marked spots so people just take up camp wherever you like (in the tent camping sections) For a more peaceful setting you should try KOA Campgrounds in Erie, PA which is around 8 miles from presque isle bay. They also have cottages that I think you can rent, don't know the details.

Good luck in your decision.
Bill


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Bemidji- Minnesota. There is a lake there that has excellent cabins and is familt oriented. The fishing is great, and the whole family would LOVE it. Very nice. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Rice is still a great producer. Lady I work with goes there every summer with her family, and does well on panfish. Couple of CAG members travel there each year for Carp, and do VERY well on 30+lb fish.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale Hollow, TN or Lake Chataqua NY get my votes. Both are drivable from Ohio, and have outstanding fishing without crushing your wallet. Chataqua has a pretty sweet nightlife too.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Depends on how big the family is, and how deep the pockets are, but the fishing in Islamorada, Florida is untouchable. The bay on one side and deep sea on the other. I would say the backcountry fishing is more fun for me, but that is just my opinion.
I lived in the area for years, hate Florida, and if I were just looking for the best place in the world to catch fish. That would be it. There is a reason that it is known as the "Sportfishing Capital of the World"

Just my thoughts.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

ceder hill or horse creek at dale hollow are great places to take the family for some great fishing.you can take a boat,or rent one or rent a house boat to stay on.there's a big fish hachery at the dam.a nice place to see if you would 
like to get away from the city,  then this is the place to go.


----------

